# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  زوجتُكَ زوجي فهل تقبل ؟؟ نماذج نادرة في زمن أصبح فيه التعدد كابوسا

## الحافظة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


1- لا أتحمل أن تشاركني في زوجي امرأة أخرى!!!

2- زوجي تزوج فكيف أسترجعه؟ 

3- زوجي يبحث عن زوجة! 

4- لا أحتمل في حياتي ضره! 

5- كيف أحافظ على زوجي وأملأ عينيه؟ 

6- كيف أتأقلم بعد زواج زوجي؟ 

7- كيف أعرف أن زوجي متزوج؟ 

8- لقد تزوج زوجي فما هو ذنبي؟ 

10- أخاف أن يهرب زوجي لأني لا أنجب! 

11- لاأقبل بحال من الأحوال أن تشاركني به إمرأة أخرى ..


صرخات وتأوهات نــــساء في زمن بات التعدد فيه بالنسبة لهن كابوسا 

أقول :

قال تعالى :

«و ما كان لمؤمن و لا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله و رسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم»

إلى كل من تسعى لتدمير زوجها لأنه عدد وإهمال أطفالها وطلب طلاقها 
أتقي الله أتقي الله أتقي الله ..
ولاتردي أمرا قد كتبه الله فلا فلاح ولاخير ولانجاة إلا باتباع أمر الله وقبوله ..
فالزمي مرضاة ربك ومن ثم مرضاة زوجك فهو فلاحك والله في الدنيا والأخرة ... 


قال تعالى :( وإن خفتم أن لاتقسطوا في اليتمى فانكحوا ماطاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع)

كم أرهبت هذه الأية كثر من النساء لجهلنه وتعلقهن في هذه الدنيا الفانية ...

ولكن 


أن 


ترهب

*
بعض طالبات العلم فهنا المصيبة !!!!*


أقول وللأسف هذا هو الحاصل اليوم .. فلماذا نعتب على غيرهن ؟؟!!

تجد وللأسف بعضهن عند سماعها لهذه الأية يخفق قلبها وترتعد أطرافها  كيف ولو قرأها زوجها ...قد يعجب البعض أنه يوجد في صفوف طالبات العلم هذا الأمر مع أنهن قدوة لغيرهن من النساء  .. بل تصل بها الدرجة إلى ان تسخط على هذا الأمر فترد حكم أباحه الله للرجل بل قد تترك مارفعاها الله به من علم من أجل متاع زائل .. وتؤثر الدنيا الفانية على ماهو باقي .. 

لاأملك  أن أقول شيء هنا حيث تحار الأحرف في ذلك ...

في المقابل ولله الحمد 

هناك من طالبات العلم ومن غيرهن من المستقيمات عكس ذلك تماما فهذه بعض الأمثلة النادرة في زمن بات التعدد فيه كابوسا لكثير من النساء ..وإنها لأمثلة والله نفخر بهااا ..

هذه أخت فاضلة تزوجت من رجل فاضل أحبته  حبا لايعلم به إلا الله وهو كذلك وسافرت معه لإنهاء دراسته .. هناك تعرفت على إحدى الأخوات روسية أعلنت إسلامها وتزوجت بشاب مسلم عربي وتركت أهلها الذين نبذوها وطردوها فلا ملجأ لها بعد الله إلا هذا الزوج ولكن للأسف سرعان ماتركهاا علمت بعدها أنه لم يتزوجها بنية أن يبقى معها إنما لإعفاء نفسه في الغربة فقط وماأن انهى دراسته حتى تركها  حزنت أختنا الفاضلة عليها كثيراا وقالت إن بقيت لوحدها سترتد عن دين الإسلام فهي في بلاد الكفر فماالحل ؟؟ حاولت مع أخوات أن يجدن لها زوجا مسلما ولكن دون جدوى كانت هذه الأخت لاتنام من التفكير بها ففي قرارة نفسها تقول سيحاسبني الله إن تركتها يضيع دينها ولم تجد حلاا سوى أن تطلب من زوجها الزواج بهاا رغم أنها عروس جديدة ورغم أن  هذه الروسية تتمتع بجمال يفوق جمالها ورغم وساوس الشيطان ( ستأسره بجمالها وينساكي ولربما أبعدته عنكي فأنتي اليوم تحبين لها الخير ولكن ماتعلمين نواياها في الغد) رغم كل هذا إلا أنها... آثرت حب الله ومرضاته على كل حب .. وأعلنت ( زوجتك فلانة يازوجي ) .. وسبحان الله بعد أن أرادت أن تخبر الروسية بذلك اكتشفت أنه تمت خطبتها من قبل مسلم من الجنسية الأمريكية ... ففرحت لذلك  كثيرااا 


أقول هذه المرأة كانت في اختبار من الله ليرى صدقها وتقديم رضا الله وحبه على أي حب ..

أخت  أخرى هذه الأخت من طالبات العلم المجتهدات فهي لاتفني أي دقيقة من عمرها بدون فائدة تزوجت برجل صالح في يوم أبدى رغبته بالزواج من أخرى وماكان من الأخت إلا أن فرحت بعكس ماكان يظن وقالت بل أنا أشجعك على كذلك وزواجك سيكون نعمة لي ولك فاستغرب منها فقالت لأني سأجد وقتا أكثر لطلب العلم .. والتفرغ له .. 


تقول أخرى ..
رغم أني في بيئة التعدد فيها يعد جريمة ...مع أن العانسات في كل مكان والأرامل والمطلقات .. رغم أني أعلم بأن الأعين سترمقني .. مسكينة تزوج عليها .. ربما هي مقصرة .. ربما هي ... وربما ... إلا أني لن ألتفت إلى الوراء بعد أن عرفت دربي وماسيوصلني لمرضاة ربي فزوجي صاحب خلق ودين وكما أني فرحة أن وهبني الله مثل هذا الزوج فإني والله أتمناه أن يكون لكل إمرأة تحتاج من يسترها .. تحتاج لأن تسمع كلمة ( ماما ) من فاه صغير في أحضانها .. أعلنتها ( زوجتك زوجي الحبيب ) ... وكلي رضا بحكم ربي ..  لأنه فيه سعادتي وسعادتك ...

فأين أنتن أخواتي اليوم من هذه النماذج ؟؟؟

----------


## ابن عطاء السكندرى

بارك الله فيك اختى
كلامتك و مشاعرك القيمة تعبرعن حقيقة الأسلام و سموه و ارتفاعه عن جاهليات الارض

----------


## أشجعي

ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خير الجزاء,
أفضل نموذج لطالبة علم عرفته انا, وهو انها قالت أعرف ان التعدد مباح وننصح به غيرنا ولكن ان فعلها زوجي بي ,نضحت المياه الساخنة بوجهه وهو نائم!!!!

----------


## ضياء السالك

الكلام سهل

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

بارك الله فيكم.
أخبرتني زوجتي عن أخت إماراتية تعرفها حافظة لكتاب الله تعالى ، كانت تشترط فيمن يتقدم لها أن يكون معددا!! وفعلا تم لها ما أرادت.
وفي المقابل :
جدة زوجتي - كما أخبرتني زوجتي الكريمة - كانت لا تنجب ، فذهبت وخطبت لزوجها ، وأعدت للعرس ، وأدخلت زوجها على عروسه ، ثم اختفت! فبحثوا عنها ، فوجدوها نائمة في المقبرة بجانب قبر! وقد ذرت على نفسها الرماد!! فأرجعها وهدأها.
والعجيبة أن الجديدة لم تنجب ، وأنجبت جدة زوجتي!!  فسبحان الله العظيم.

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم على ماجادت به أقلامكم ... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ...

لاينكر أحد وجود الغيرة بين النساااء ولكن أن تصل بها الحال إلى رد أمر ربها وحكمه وكره .. فهنا المصيبة ووالله لايُؤمَن على من هكذاا حالهااا ... نسأل الله السلامة 

وإن قيل الكلام سهل ... على كثير من النساء وأما إذا حصل الفعل تجدهااا قد هاجت وتمردت على زوجهااا فأقول هذا حاصل من كثير من النسااء وماذاك إلا لضعف الإيمان واليقين بحكم الله وعدله فيما شرع لنا ... والتعلق بدنيا فانية .. وأما إذا سمت النفس وعلت وتعلقت ببارئها فوالله لاتجد لذة ولاسعادة إلا برضاه والإنقياد التام لما شرع ممايورث في النفس الطمأنينة والراحة والرضا التام بما قدر الله ...

----------


## أبو زيد الشنقيطي

هكـذا فلتكن النِّسـاءُ , نسـأل الله أن يصلح أحوال النسـاء المسلمـات.

وللأسـف فمخافةُ النسـاء من التعدد سببها الرئيسُ تأثيرُ الإعلام العـالمي المنحط, الذي يبارك الزنا والفواحش والمنكرات , ويصورُ التعدد بصورة بشعةٍ ليبغضهُ إلى المسلمين.

----------


## أم معاذة

> هكـذا فلتكن النِّسـاءُ , نسـأل الله أن يصلح أحوال النسـاء المسلمـات.
> وللأسـف فمخافةُ النسـاء من التعدد سببها الرئيسُ تأثيرُ الإعلام العـالمي المنحط, الذي يبارك الزنا والفواحش والمنكرات , ويصورُ التعدد بصورة بشعةٍ ليبغضهُ إلى المسلمين.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أضف إلى ذلك سوء تدبير الرجل وعدم توفيقه بين الزوجات، فكما أن التعدد أصبح حلما مزعجا لبعض النساء فإنه أصبح كذلك مغامرة شيقة لبعض الرجال؛ وفي رأيي فإن طالبة العلم كغيرها من النساء، يجري عليها ما يجري على بنات حواء من الغيرة وكراهة الشراكة في زوجها، ولكن قد ترضى به لأسباب منها :- 
*كونها الزوجة الثانية أو الثالثة.
*تحقيق رغبة الزوج في التعدد.
* إصابتها بمرض أو نحوه فتفضل التعدد على الطلاق.
* كبر سنها . وغيرها من الأسباب، ولا يعني قبولها بالتعدد هو سعادتها لعلمها بأن زوجها مع غيرها، فهذا لا يمكنني أبدا أن أصدقه أو أن أقتنع به، اللهم إن كانت لا تشعر بأي عاطفة اتجاه زوجها .

----------


## الحافظة

> هكـذا فلتكن النِّسـاءُ , نسـأل الله أن يصلح أحوال النسـاء المسلمـات.
> وللأسـف فمخافةُ النسـاء من التعدد سببها الرئيسُ تأثيرُ الإعلام العـالمي المنحط, الذي يبارك الزنا والفواحش والمنكرات , ويصورُ التعدد بصورة بشعةٍ ليبغضهُ إلى المسلمين.


بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله ووفقكم لمرضاته على ماجاد به قلمكم من فوائد قيمة ...وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## الحافظة

> وفي رأيي فإن طالبة العلم كغيرها من النساء، يجري عليها ما يجري على بنات حواء من الغيرة وكراهة الشراكة في زوجها،.


أختي الحبيبة أم معاذة ... الغيرة موجودة لاينكرهااا أحد .. ولكن لهاااااااا حدود معقولة لايتجاوز الحد فيهااا إلى درجة تؤذي فيهاا زوجهاا وابناءها ونفسهااا وتحول ذاك البيت السعيد إلى نكد وضيق لمجرد أنها تغااار ..

قلتي أختي ( كراهة الشراكة في زوجهاا ) ياترى إلى أي درجة تصل بها الكراهة ومن أين نبعت وإلى أين ستصل بصاحبتهااا ؟؟؟

عندما عتبت على طالبة العلم  .. لم أقل إنهاا ليست من البشر بل هي بشر تحس وعندها حب لزوجها وغيرة عليه ولكن الطامة أن هناك من طالبات العلم من تصل بها الحال إلى رد أمر أباحه الله للرجل وتعكير حياة هذا الزوج والتسبب بالأذية له والعياذ بالله ... وكونهاا عندها من العلم الشرعي والإستقامة ماليس عند الأخريات .. فكان ينبغي لها أن تكون قدوة وأدرى بما شرع ربها من الخير لكل البشرية بل إنها لتؤآخذ على ماتفعل أكثر من غيرهاا من النساء ...





> ولكن قد ترضى به لأسباب منها :- 
> *كونها الزوجة الثانية أو الثالثة.
> *تحقيق رغبة الزوج في التعدد.
> * إصابتها بمرض أو نحوه فتفضل التعدد على الطلاق.
> * كبر سنها . وغيرها من الأسباب، .


أختي الحبيبة لايعني هذا أنه لايعدد الرجل إلا بوجود هذه الأسباب ولايعني هذا أن المرأة يجوز لها أن تسخط على زوجهاا وتمنعه لعدم وجود الأسباب التي ذكرتي وأكبر دليل أن من كن خيراا منا تزوج أزواجهن عليهن ...




> ولا يعني قبولها بالتعدد هو سعادتها لعلمها بأن زوجها مع غيرها، فهذا لا يمكنني أبدا أن أصدقه أو أن أقتنع به، اللهم إن كانت لا تشعر بأي عاطفة اتجاه زوجها .


بل صدقي أختاااااااااااا  ااااااااه .. لأن الحب الحقيقي ليس بأن تكون المرأة أنانية بزوجهااا إنما 


الحب الصادق الخالص لوجه الله الخالي من المصالح الدنيوية هو أن تسعدي من تحبين وأنتي بكامل الرضا والسعــــــــــ  ــــادة وتقدميه على نفسك وهواها لأنه لاسعادة لك وهناء وراحة إلا بسعادته وكسب رضاااه لتنالي الهدف الأسمى رضاا الله ...

----------


## أبو فـــــارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين إن السبب الرئيسي هو ضعف الإيمان

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم


عندي سؤال لماذا رفضت فاطمة رضي الله عنها ان يتزوج علي رضي الله عنه إمرأة أخرى ؟  

  هل هو من نقص إيمانها كما قال الأخ أبو فارس أو أنها لم تفهم أن التعدد الجائز ؟

أو بكل بساطة المرأة حرة في نفسها و لها أن تشترط أن لا يعدد زوجها فهمل منكم من يريد إبطال هذا الشرط ؟

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في بعض المجتمعات، التزوج بواحدة أصلا أصبح مشكلة.. فكيف بالتعدد ؟
تطويل مدة الدراسة - محدودية سوق العمل - الإمكانيات المحدودة - الشروط التعجيزية من قبل الأولياء كغلاء المهور وغيرها
وأتحدث عن العامة وليس في دائرة العلماء وطلبة العلم فهؤلاء نجد فيهم من يرضى بالقليل ومن يرضى بتزويج ابنته صاحب الدين والخلق أو يعرف من يزوج ولده، لكن تبقى هذه فئة محدودة، والأولى والله أعلم أن نجد حلا للتزوج بواحدة حتى نساير الواقع الذي أصبحنا نعيشه، من قبل كان الزواج سهل وميسّر بالكاد نجد من تجاوز العشرين سنة ولم يتزوج أو ليست لديه جارية يتسرى بها، أما اليوم أصبح الرجل على عتبات الأربعين ولم يتزوج بعد وقد يؤدي به ذلك نظرا للظروف الحالية لارتكاب الكبائر، أصلح الله أحوال المسلمين في كل مكان

وعذرا على كلامي هذا الذي قد يكون خارجا عن الموضوع

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فإني يا أخي أحب أن أبين أن السبب الرئيسي لرفض بعض النساء للتعدد هو ضعف الإيمان و شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
سببك الرّئيسي خطأ؛
فلا علاقة بين هذا و ذاك؛ -أجاد التّقرتي حفظه الله-
و إنّما كلّ المسألة يا إخوة، أن المرأة تريد أن يبقى من تحبّه هو وحده في نفسها و في قلبها، (الغريزة الفطرية بارك الله فيكم).
و على أن لا ننسى أنّ للتّعدّد ظوابط شرعية يجب الوقوف عليها، أوّلها "العدل"، فالمسألة ليست بالهيّنة؛
بارك الله فيكم و وفّقكم.

----------


## شموخ الشامخ

لو عدل الرجال لقبلن النساء التعدد ..
ولو تركنا نحن نعيق أعداء الإسلام في إظهار مساوىء التعدد لزوجت الواحدة منا زوجها ولو كانت كارهة .
«و ما كان لمؤمن و لا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله و رسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم»

اللهم لااعتراض اللهم لااعتراض اللهم لااعتراض

----------


## فتاة التوحيد و السنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اختي اكريمة احببت ان اشارك بهده الاضافة 
التعدد من منظور علمي :
".....انه الموضوع المفضل المثير لشهية المتربصين للإسلام ، فالتعدد مبدأ يقره الإسـلام بنص قرآني صريح وواضح، فيقول تعالى: [ وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع، فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة ] (النساء 3) 
إن خصوم الإسلام الذين يصرون على الباطل يقررون بحملاتهم الساذجة على هذا المبدأ أنهم حقيقة جهلة يجادلون بالبـاطل ، فالنص القرآني يؤكد على ضرورة العدل، فالآية تقول: [ فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا ] أي أن العدل شرط أساسي للجمع بين أكثر من زوجة، وهذا الشرط يشع بالنور والفضيلة التي يتسم بهما هذا المنهج في كل جوانبه، ولهذا فلن ندافع عن صحة هـذا المبدأ طالما وجد هذا الشرط، شرط العدل التام بين الأزواج، فهذا الشرط كفيل للدفاع عن المبدأ كله، ولكن فقط سنعرض بسرعة بعض الحقائق الهامة؛ 
لقد كشف علماء الاجتماع أمثال "جينز مرج" أن تعدد الزوجات كان نظاما متبعا على طول التاريخ بين الشعوب المتحضرة، أما نظام الزواج من واحدة فكان النظام المتبع عند الشعوب المتخلفة. ونفى العالم أن يكون السبب في هذا وازع ديني، وإنما لما فـي نظام التعدد من فوائد اجتماعية واقتصادية عديدة !! أي أن التفكير الفطري السليم للإنسان الواعي المتحضر أدى به إلى ذات المبدأ الذي أقرته الشريعة الإسلامية. 
كما يثبت علم الإحصاء الحديث أن نسبة الوفيات من الذكور أكثر منها في النساء، وذلك من ساعة الولادة وحتى أوائل مراحل الشباب، الأمر الذي يسبب زيادة في نسبة الأحياء من الإناث على الذكور، وفي مرحلة الشباب أيضا تظل النسبة أعلى في الـوفيات في الذكور لظروف أخطار الحروب والعمل وغيرها. وهكذا تظل الإناث في زيادة كبيرة عن تعداد الذكور. 
كذلك كثيرا ما تتعرض دولة بعينها لخطر الحرب تفقد معه عددا كبيرا من أبنائها، فتطفو أعداد كبيرة من الأرامل على سطح المجتمع، كما تزيد نسبة الإناث كثيرا في هذه البلدان عن نسبة الذكور، ولقد قرر مؤتمر الشباب العالمي في ميونخ بألمانيا عام 1948 عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية إباحة تعدد الزوجات بعد أن استعرض المجتمعون سائر الحلول، ولم يجدوا حلا غيره لمشكلة زيادة عدد النساء أضعافا مضاعفة عن الرجال. 
وحتى لو انعدمت الحروب وتضاءلت احتمالات مخاطر العمل وتساوت نسبة الأحياء بين الذكور والإناث، فإن هناك حقيقة هامة جدا تحول أنظارنا رغما عن الجميع إلى موضوع التعدد، وهي أنه طبيعة كثير من الرجال النفسية والجسمية تجعلهم في حالـة شهوة جنسية مستمرة، خاصة مع وجود فترة دائمة لا تقل عن ربع عمر المرأة لا تتـم فيها المباشرة الزوجية، فهل من الخير أن يبحث مثل هؤلاء عن الاكتفاء والمتعة في الظلام بين الخطيئة والدنس والزنا أم أن هناك حلا آخر يشرق بالفضيلة ويحفظ الأنساب ويقرر التعامل بصدق وحسن خلق ومودة في وضح النهار؟! ..."

----------


## الحافظة

... بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله ووفقكم لمرضاته ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لا اعتراض على شرع الله ، لكن من غير المعقول أن تزوّج المرأة زوجَها .
والمرأة من حقها أن تغار ، ومن حقها أن تسعى للحفاظ على زوجها بالطرق المشروعة طبعا .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ....بل تصل بها الدرجة إلى ان تسخط على هذا الأمر فترد حكم أباحه الله للرجل ...


أخشى ممن هذا حالها أن تنطبق عليها ((ذلك بأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله فأحبط أعمالهم))
اللهم اهد نساء المسلمين وعافهم من السخط والكره الذي يقود إلى الكفر .
والعجيب أن كراهية التعدد انتشرت في مجتمعات المسلمين بفعل الإعلام السيء
حتى المجتمعات الفاضلة التى كانت تتقبله بكل سهولة كالمجتمعات الخليجية صار أكثر نسائها  يخشين التعدد !

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وهذه غنيمة طازه  :Smile:  وجدتها في موقع الألوكة أنقلها لكم . . لكني اختلف معها في بعض ما ذكرت .

*عزيزتي الزوجة الأولى...*

غادة الشافعي
مقالات للكاتب
مقالات ذات صلة
تاريخ الإضافة: 09/08/2009 ميلادي - 17/8/1430 هجري 
زيارة: 80      
*عزيزتي الزوجة الأولى.. لا تحملي قلبك فوق طاقته*



من المؤسف حقاً ما قد بات متعارفاً عليه في بعض البلاد الإسلامية، من طلب المرأة الطلاق من زوجها بمجرد معرفتها برغبته في الارتباط بأخرى، حتى أن بعض النساء قد يتحرجن من إعلان رغبتهن في عدم طلب الطلاق، أمام نظرات الناس وكلماتهن المحفزة لهن بضرورة الأخذ بالثأر والانتقام لكرامتهن.

ثم ما أن تحصل المرأة على ما أرادت فتُطلَّق وينفض المولد من حولها، حتى تجد نفسها وحيدة في معاناة مادية ومعنوية لا تنتهي، وقد أصبح مكان إقامتها مشكلة، وبات أبناؤها يتكففون حقوقهم المادية والمعنوية من أبيهم.

فضلاً عن مواجهتها وحدها موقف المجتمع الشرقي المعروف من المرأة المطلقة والتي يُنظَر إليها في أحسن الأحوال على أنها الباحثة عن الزوج مرة أخرى، ولكن هذه المرة من بين أزواج الأخريات..

وأقول لهذه الزوجة الأولى: خدعوك فقالوا: اطلبي الطلاق.

ولو أنصفوا لقالوا لك: ابق ببيتك معززة مكرمة، ولا تخسري استقرارك وسعادتك، وحافظي على حق ابنائك في كفالة أبيهم المادية والمعنوية، ولا تجعلي من نفسك وأسرتك الجانب الكئيب في حياة زوجك، تاركة الجمل بما حمل للأخرى لتبدو –بجهد يسير- وكأنها الجانب المشرق الجميل السعيد.

ولا تظني أنه قد رغب عنك فيها، وإنما رغب فيها معك، فلا تسمحي لأحد بأن يحتل مكانك، وإنما من شاء أن يجد مكاناً فليكن مكاناً شاغراً أصلاً.

وماذا في بقائك ببيتك يخدش كرامتك؟ وما الذي خسرتيه بزواج زوجك بأخرى، أردت أن تكسبيه بالطلاق؟

 إلا أنه بزواجه بأخرى قد أعلن للجميع أنه قد نظر لغيرك وارتبط قلبه بها، فهذا أمر قد وقع وكان، وما الطلاق له بعلاج.

فضلاً عن أنه أمر قد يحدث معه كل يوم في العمل عندما يلتقي بزميلته الأكثر لباقة وأناقة منك، ويمنحها أذنه ووقته لفضفضة قد لا يجود الزمان لك بمثلها.

وعندما تحدثينه فلا يجيبك لانشغاله تماما بمتابعة بطلة الفيلم والمسلسل والمسرحية ومطربة الحفلة.

وحتى عندما تصعدين معه بالمصعد فتقف بجواره فتاة جميلة تتنتظر دورها لتنزل، فإذا به يبادر بفتح الباب لها، وإغلاقه -في أدب- خلفها، ثم يبدأ يتلعثم ويتغير حاله ويجيب على نظراتك بأمور لم يسأله عنها أحد.

وأنت مع ذلك لا تطالبينه بترك العمل، ولا بإغلاق التلفاز، ولا بالصعود على السلم، ولا حتى تطالبينه بغض النظر كما أمره الله عز وجل.

فلماذا تكلفين نفسك ما هو أصعب؟! وتشقِّين على قلبك بما لم يكلفك الله به؟!

لماذا تفرطين في حقك الذي ضمنه الشرع الحنيف لك من السعادة والسكينة، فكما أمر الله عز وجل زوجك بغض النظر حفظاً لقلبه، أباح له التعدد حفظاً لدينه، ومراعاة لمشاعرك وكرامتك وتحقيقاً لاستقرار حياتك وأسرتك.

ولا تندهشي فإليك الجواب في مثال أسوقه لأٌُقرِّبَ ما أردت قوله إلى الأذهان، ولأُبين بعضاً من حكم عظيمة تضمنها شرع الله عز وجل بالتعدد:
لنفرض أنك أنت التي تغيرت مشاعرك تجاه زوجك لسبب أو لآخر، وأردت أن تنفصلي عنه، فليس عليك إلا أن تطلبي منه الطلاق، وفي أسوأ الأحوال فإنك تردين عليه عطاياه، وتحصلين على حريتك، لا تُسألين معها عن حاله وما سببته له من آلام نفسية ومادية واجتماعية قصوى، ولا يلزمك الشرع بشيء تجاهه، ولا حتى تجاه أبنائك منه اللهم بر الأم بولدها.

وكان الواجب من باب المساواة أن يفعل هو الأمر نفسه إذا تغير تجاهك لسبب ما، أن يطلقك ويذهب.

أوليس بشراً مثلك، يملك قلباً وعقلاً، وله الحق في اختيار الحياة التي يريدها؟

أم أن المرأة إذا كرهت زوجها فهي ضحية، وإن كرهها، فهو مجرم؟!

ومع ذلك يقول رسول الرحمة صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يفركن –يبغضن- مؤمن مؤمنة، إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منها غيره" حديث صحيح[1].

فهنا يأتي الشرع مسارعاً ليتدارك وضع المرأة، فيبيح للرجل التعدد، حتى لا يدع له عذراً للقيام بما قد يكون فيه جرح لمشاعر الزوجة الأولى وهدم لحياتها وأسرتها.

وفوق ذلك يلزمه إن هو عدد بالعدل، ويتوعده إن هو مال مع قلبه فظلم إحداهن للأخرى.

 فيكون بذلك الشرع قد حفظ للرجل حقه، دون أن يمس ذلك بحقوق المرأة واستقرارها.

ففي أي برج عال من الكرامة والاستقرار تعيش المرأة المسلمة في ظل الشرع الحنيف؟!

ثم هي تريد أن تلقي بنفسها منه لتتجرع المهانة والآلام ولتدوس بقدميها أشواك الواقع المرير؟!

فهل معنى ذلك أن كل رجل يتزوج بثانية كاره للأولى أو زاهد فيها؟

أما في المجتمعات الإسلامية فلا، وإنما الأصل في الزواج بالثانية والثالثة والرابعة أنه كالزواج بالأولى ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل بإعفاف النفس وإنجاب الذرية الصالحة التي توحد الله عز وجل، وتكثير سواد المسلمين، واتخاذ الأصهار واتصال الأنساب وتكاتف المجتمعات الإسلامية وغيرها من الأمور الطيبة التي يرجوها أصحاب النفوس السليمة.

فالرجل في إقباله على التعدد بين أمرين إما أنه يريده لدينه، وإما أنه يحتاجه في دنياه، فإن كانت الأولى فبها ونعم، وإن كانت الثانية فحقه.

ولنتدبر الأمر قليلاً، فهل يمكن لرجل عاقل أن يكون سعيداً في بيته يجد فيه تمام راحته وهناءته لا يعكر عليه صفو حياته شيء، وقد اجتمع له باله وقلبه وماله.

ثم هو يريد أن يتزوج بأخرى –بلا حاجة يرجوها في دنيا أو دين- لينفق من ماله، ويشتت مسكنه ويوزع وقته وجهده ومشاعره بين أسرتين أو أكثر؟ هذا يستحيل.

فالرجل العاقل لا يقدم على هذه الخطوة –خاصة مع ما سيواجهه من عقبات في مجتمعاتنا- إلا إذا كان يحتاج إليها، أو يريدها ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل.

فإذا كان يحتاج إليها فالشرع الحكيم لم يلزمه ببيان هذه الحاجة، التي قد تجرح زوجته الأولى وأبناءه منها، أو قد تضطره لأن يعري نفسه ومشاعره أمام الناس فيقول ما لا يريد أحد أن يسمعه.

فكان من ضمن ما تضمنه الشرع من حكمة بالغة أنه لم يشترط في الزوجة الأولى عيباً، ولم يفرض على الرجل حتى يعدد أن يذكر سبباً.

ونحن لا يسعدنا أن نجرِّح في كل زوجة تزوج زوجها بأخرى، أو نعري مشاعر الزوج أو الزوجة الثانية حتى ترضى كل امرأة لا تقبل بالتعدد، وتطمئن بأنها ما دامت خالية من العيوب –ومن يخلو منها؟- فلن يباح لزوجها أن يتزوج بأخرى. لن نفعل ذلك بأنفسنا، لنرضي غرور وشرور البعض على حساب كرامة الأخريات وسعادتهن.

أما ما يدعيه البعض من أن الزواج بثانية قد يكون مجرد نزوة، فمردود عليه، إذ أنه حتى الزواج الأول يمكن أن يكون مجرد نزوة، يندم عليها الرجل فهل نحارب الزواج الأول أيضاً؟!

وكذلك دعوى الخوف من أن يكون ممن يرغبون في الزواج للمرة الثانية من ليس على قدر المسئولية المطلوب، فمردود عليه بأن ذلك قد يوجد أيضاً فيمن يتزوجون لأول مرة، بأن يكون شخصاً هوائياً وعلى غير مستوى المسئولية.

والعلاج ليس باتخاذ موقف ضد الزواج الأول والثاني، وإنما يكون العلاج بتحسين أسلوب تربية أبنائنا ليكون منهم في المستقبل رجال يعتمد عليهم، ويكون العلاج في تحمل الأسرة مسئوليتها في الاختيار لبناتها سواء كان الذي تقدم لهن قد سبق له الزواج من قبل أو لا.

ولقد رأينا رجالاً تزوجوا الثانية والثالثة والرابعة وهم يعيشون في هدوء قد لا يتوفر في بيوت كثيرة ليس فيها إلا زوجة واحدة، ورأينا من كرم هؤلاء الرجال وهم ينفقون على عشرة أبناء وخمسة عشر ولداً بسخاء يعجز عنه كثير من الآباء الذين ينفقون على ولدين ثم هم يمنون عليهم كل حين بسبب كثرة النفقات.

وليس ذلك لأن هؤلاء المنفقين بسخاء أغنياء بالأصل، وإنما هم قوم وصلوا الليل بالنهار عملاً وعبادة رغبة في الأجر من عند الله عز وجل.

وهم وإن كان الشرع لم يلزمهم عند التعدد بالزواج من النساء ذوات الظروف الخاصة ممن يحتجن مع ضغط الحياة وظروفها إلى الزواج، إلا أنهم يفعلون ذلك طلباً للأجر، وإن سئلوا ستروا، وقالوا: حباً.

وما ذلك إلا بعض من فضائل اتباع سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشرع ربنا الحنيف.

فإذا بنا بدلاً من أن نعينهم ولو بكف الأذى عنهم، نتهمهم في نواياهم، مع إننا -بحمد الله- لم نؤمر بالشق عن قلوب الناس، ولا بتفتيش الصدور، فهلا احتسبت الزوجة الأولى الأجر هي أيضا عند الله عز وجل؟

الحقيقة إنني لا أعجب من مطالبة النساء في الغرب - قبل الرجال - بإباحة التعدد للرجال، بعدما لاقوه من شرور منع التعدد والطلاق، وما جره عليهم ذلك من جرائم اجتماعية وأخلاقية يندى -لمجرد التلميح بها- الجبين، ولكن العجيب أننا وقد ذقنا بعض من ملامح هذه الويلات لا زلنا نجحد شرع ربنا ونشهر به، ونتملص منه.

وعلاج ذلك لا يتطلب - كما ينادي الكثير من العقلاء- أكثر من أن نُربَّى منذ الصغر على فضل التعدد وكونه أمراً طبيعياً ي الحياة كما رُبِّينا منذ الصغر على عكس ذلك.

أما غيرة المرأة فأمر طبيعي، وهي موجودة حتى بين الإخوة، فهل يقول عاقل بأنه من الظلم للطفل الأول أن نأتي له بأخ ثان وثالث يشاركه حياته وسعادته ومكانه في قلب أبويه؟!

بل والغيرة موجودة حتى بين الجيران والصديقات والقريبات والزميلات في العمل.

وليس ينفع مع الغيرة كالدعاء لله عز وجل بأن يذهبها، ولنا في أم المؤمنين أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أسوة حسنة، ففي الحديث أنها قالت: "..لما حللت جاءني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطبني، فقلت له: ما مثلي نكح، أما أنا فلا ولد في وأنا غيور ذات عيال، قال: أنا أكبر منك، وأما الغيرة فيذهبها الله، وأما العيال فإلى الله ورسوله، فتزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم". حديث ثابت[2].

وأخيرا أقول للزوجة الأولى:
لما تحصرين حياتك وقدرك وكرامتك على مكانتك في قلب زوجك وحسب؟

ولماذا تقصرين سعادتك ودورك في الحياة على وجود زوجك في حياتك وحسب؟

فإنما زوجك بشر مثلك – وليس إلهاً تطوفين في محرابه- وكلاكما عبد لله عز وجل. ومع تسليمنا بعظم قدر الزوج وشأنه في حياة المرأة، فلا يجب أن ننسى أنها إنما تطيعه وتوفيه حقه طاعة لله عز وجل.

وحري بها من باب أولى أن ترضى بشرع الله، وأن لا تنسى أن في حياتها شئوناً أخرى وأدواراً يجب أن تهتم بأدائها على النحو الأمثل، كالقيام بدورها الأول في رعاية أسرتها وتربية أبنائها، وكالاهتمام بعملها إذا كان يحمل رسالة سامية كمعالجة المسلمات وتنشئة الأجيال، وكذلك تفعيل دورها كامرأة مسلمة في خدمة قضايا أمتها، فضلاً عن الكثير من الطاعات والعبادات التي تحب أن تشغل بها وقتها تقرباً لله عز وجل.

بل وهناك حقها أيضاً في الاستمتاع ببعض وقتها فارغاً من مشاغل الحياة وأعباء الزوج بحيث تستطيع أن تهتم بشأنها وتستعيد لياقتها ورومانسيتها كل حين.

ثم لا تنس امرأة أن زوجها – مادام ليس إلهاً- ككل البشر له عيوبه، وأنه في تواجده بعيداً عنها -بعض الشيء- سترتاح من هذه العيوب ولو قليلاً، وستتضاءل في نظرها حتى لربما تنساها، كما أن له مزايا ستتعاظم في نفسها -مع قليل من البعد- بحيث لن تسمح لشيء أن يعكر عليها صفو الاستمتاع بها في أوقات تواجده معها ومع أبنائها.

وفي الغرب وضعت العديد من الأبحاث والدراسات التي تحث الزوجين على الابتعاد سواء بالسفر كل فترة أو بجعل حجرة نوم منفصلة لكل منهما..
وإنني إذ لا أضع تمام ثقتي في أبحاث ودراسات تتغير كل يوم، أعجب أن لا تثق المرأة المسلمة في أن من خلقها –سبحانه- أعلم بها وبما يسعدها ويحفظ لها كرامتها وأسرتها، فكل ما شرعه الله – عز وجل- لا يأتي إلا بالخير في الدنيا والآخرة.

فإن كنت حقاً تشعرين بأن زواجك وأسرتك وأبنائك نعمة، فلا تردينها بلا حمد ولا شكر جميل.

ولا تسارعي بهدم كل شيء وكأنك تعترضين على الله عز وجل، قائلة إما كل شيء وإما أنني لا أريد شيئاً، واعلمي أن الحياة إلى انقضاء لا محالة، وإننا فيها عابري سبيل، فاغتنمي من السعادة والبر والطاعات ما شئت، واجتنبي من الحزن والظلم والمعاصي ما استطعت.

فالتعدد مباح بفضل الله في شرعنا، وهو قادم لا محالة، يطالب به الغرب الآن، ونطالب به نحن، بعد أن ذقنا وبال البعد عن شرع الله عز وجل ألواناً، وها نحن نعود إليه بعد غياب صاغرين.

وقد باتت المرأة في كثير من المجتمعات الإسلامية اليوم، أكثر معرفة بحكيم شرع ربها، وأكثر قراءة لسنة نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرته العطرة، وماذا علينا أن تستمتع مجتمعاتنا بجو الطهر والحب والتكافل، في ظل الشرع الحنيف؟!



ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
[1] نقلا عن موقع الدرر السنية: http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith
[2] نقلا عن موقع الدرر السنية: http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith


http://www.alukah.net/articles/1/7416.aspx

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> حتى المجتمعات الفاضلة التى كانت تتقبله بكل سهولة كالمجتمعات الخليجية صار أكثر نسائها يخشين التعدد !


مجتمعنا أو لنقل النساء ، لم يتقبلن التعدد سواء في الماضي أو الحاضر ، ولا يوجد امرأة لا تخش التعدد ، إلا إن كانت ثانية ، راغمة ليست راغبة .. فلولا ظروفها ( طلاق ، ترمل ) لما قبلتْ بمتزوج .
والتعدد يحصل رغما عن كل النساء ، ولا يستطعن منعه .

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله ..أختي الحبيبة 

قال تعالى :

(( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُّبِينًا ))
إن المؤمنة التقية التي لاتسعى إلا لرضا الله ترى ماكتب الله عليهاا خير لها وتتقبله ليس رغما عنها إنما بكامل الرضا والحب والقناعة .. وهناك نماذج كثيرة لذلك في زمننا ... ولايعني أن المرأة التي تقبل التعدد لاتحب زوجها بل بالعكس إن أحبته حقا سعت لرضاه ولم تسخط عليه لمجرد أنه يريد تطبيق أمر أحله الله له .. وحال النساء اليوم يدمي القلب فقد وصل الحال ببعض النساء لكره هذا الأمر وهجران الزوج وتعكير حياته وإهماله وابناءه والسعي لطلب الطلاق ولم يعلمن أنهن معاقبات على ذلك .. 

أنا أتفق معك أنه توجد غيرة بين النساء وهذا طبيعي جدااا ولكن الغيرة لها حدود ولاتصل لدرجة تضر بها المرأة نفسها وأبناءها وزوجها أو المرأة الأخرى ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أذكر لكِ قصتين لامرأتين أعرفهما .
القصة الأولى : امرأة تزوج عليها زوجها بعد زواج دام سنوااات ، بسبب عقمها ، المهم بعد زواجه ، اتصلتْ زوجته الأولى بل ذهبت إلى أهل زوجته الجديدة ، وذكرت زوجها بسوء حتى توقع بينهم ويطلبوا طلاق ابنتهم ، وحصل ما لم يكن بالحسبان ، عندما كذبها أهل زوجته الثانية ، وعلم الزوج بفعل زوجته الأولى ، فطلقها غير آسف عليها !
لا أدري ما الذي تريده زوجته الأولى من زوجها ؟ هل تريده أن يكتفي بها على عقمها ويحرم نفسه من الذرية بسببها والشرع قد وسع له ورخص في الزواج بأربع ؟!
والأخرى أيضا ، تزوج عليها زوجها ، فذهبت لأهلها وتركت أولادها عنده ، تريد بذلك مضايقته وزوجته الثانية ولتضطره لطلاقها .
المهم أن الرجل تحمل لأشهر ، وانتظر عودة زوجته الأولى لبيتها وأولادها ، فلم تعد ، وأصرت على عنادها وتحديها ظنا منها أنه سيرضخ لها ويطلق الجديدة ، فما كان منه إلا أن أرسل ورقة طلاقها .
فالحمدلله على نعمة العقل والركادة ، وكفانا الله شر أولئك النسوة وأمثالهن وكفانا شر أشباه الرجال . آمين .

----------


## سيدة ريفية

لا اظن أن التعدد يشكل للعاقلة أي مشكل ..
هو حق تراه المرأة مرا في حلقها ...ولكن كل شيء يتقادم والمرأة التي عدد عليها زوجها ستغضب شهر شهرين ثم تتأقلم ..
التعدد يمنح المرأة حرية أكبر في ممارسة العمل الدعوي والعبادات والتبحر في العلم ..
ثم ان التعدد لو علمنا يزيد المحبة عنصر الإشتياق ..وينفي عن الأسرة الملل ..
والله أعلم

----------


## أم صفاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أختي الحافظة أتفق معك في كل كلمة قلتها
..........................
بالنسبة إلي التعدد أحب إلي من الفاحشة 
الله لما شرع التعدد في حق الرجل ذلك لأنه هو الذي خلقه و هو أعلم به على ما يصبر عليه و ما لا يصبر عليه .... فبأي حق نحن الخلق نعترض !!!!
و لا ننسى أن الانسان إذا أحب غيره ضحى بكل شيء لإسعاده  و النموذج أمامنا :
زوجة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم سودة وهبة ليلتها لعائشة , لماذا ؟؟  
هل هذا يعني أنها لا تحبه ؟؟ لاااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااا أبدا بل لشدة حبها له فقد علمت حب الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لعائشة  فأرادت أن تتقرب إليه بذلك !!فسبحان الله كم إختلف تفكيرنا عن تفكيرهن !!!

أنا ليس لدي إعتراض على حكم الله لكن أشترط على زوجي أن يعطيني فقط حقوقي التي شرعها الله لي ( كما شرع له التعدد ) " العدل " و لا يبادر لذهن أي واحد منكم أني لا أغار بل أنا غيوووووووووورة لكن الانسان إذا أخلص النية لله و توكل عليه فسيعينه الله .........
و أسألكم الدعاء لي بأن يثبتني الله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا أجمعين 
وعلى الطرف الآخر أدعو كل زوج أكرمه الله بزوجة صالحة تتقي الله فيه وتسلم بقضائه وحكمه في التعدد ،
أن يتقي الله فيها ولا يكسر قلبها إلا بأمر لا يطيقه ، وأن لا يفعل ذلك وفاء لحقها وإكرامًا لها،
فقد أمسك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الزواج في حياة خديجة رضي الله عنها،
ولم يوافق على زواج علي بن أبي طالب من بنت أبي جهل،
والأمر أولًا وأخيرًا في مسألة ما هو الأفضل ليس على إطلاقه ، بل لكل حادثة حديث والمهم أن لا يخرج المرء - رجل أو امرأة - عن شرع الله وأن لا يقدم هواه بين يدي الشرع الحنيف .

والأصل عندي الفتوى بالتعدد والنصح به إذا كثر الدين وكان الغالب على الرجال العدل وحسن التدبير،
بينما العكس هو الصحيح حين غلبة الظلم والهوى وإضاعة الحقوق.
وفق الله المسلمين إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه ويكون نافعًا لهم في دنياهم وآخرتهم.

----------


## الحافظة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكن الله خيرا أخواتي الأمل الراحل ، سيدة ريفية وأم صفاء 
ورزقكن ربي سعادة وراحة وأمن الداريين

----------


## الحافظة

> جزاكم الله خيرًا أجمعين 
> 
> وعلى الطرف الآخر أدعو كل زوج أكرمه الله بزوجة صالحة تتقي الله فيه وتسلم بقضائه وحكمه في التعدد ،
> أن يتقي الله فيها ولا يكسر قلبها إلا بأمر لا يطيقه ، وأن لا يفعل ذلك وفاء لحقها وإكرامًا لها،
> فقد أمسك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الزواج في حياة خديجة رضي الله عنها،
> ولم يوافق على زواج علي بن أبي طالب من بنت أبي جهل،
> والأمر أولًا وأخيرًا في مسألة ما هو الأفضل ليس على إطلاقه ، بل لكل حادثة حديث والمهم أن لا يخرج المرء - رجل أو امرأة - عن شرع الله وأن لا يقدم هواه بين يدي الشرع الحنيف . 
> والأصل عندي الفتوى بالتعدد والنصح به إذا كثر الدين وكان الغالب على الرجال العدل وحسن التدبير،
> بينما العكس هو الصحيح حين غلبة الظلم والهوى وإضاعة الحقوق.
> وفق الله المسلمين إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه ويكون نافعًا لهم في دنياهم وآخرتهم.


 
اللهم آمين 
جزاكم الله خيرا ورفع قدركم على هذه الإضافة القيمة جدا وجعلها ربي في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

من تمام حبي لزوجتي ، وتقديري لمشاعرها وأتعابها معي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ، فلن أقدم على التعدد ما حييت، و سنتي في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع خديجة .
ثم ليسأل كل واحد منا أراد أن يفتح على نفسه هذا الباب : ما النية من وراء هذا الزواج ؟ وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط .
كما أن شيخي الحبيب : أحمد منصور آل سبالك أوصاني بالقول : طالب العلم يغلق على نفسه مثل هذا الباب _ يريد التعدد _.
كما أوصي إخواني في الله بالقول : إذا رزقك الله تعالى زوجة صالحة فعض عليها بالنواجذ في زماننا هذا ، فالتجربة من واقع  كثير من الإخوة اثبتت فشل مشروع التعدد في حياة كثير منهم ، بله يدمر حياته الأولى ويخسر كثيرا كثيرا، إلا من وفق والتوفيق في هذا عزيز.
والله تعالى أعلم , بارك الله لنا في أزواجنا .

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> من تمام حبي لزوجتي ، وتقديري لمشاعرها وأتعابها معي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ، فلن أقدم على التعدد ما حييت، و سنتي في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع خديجة .
> ثم ليسأل كل واحد منا أراد أن يفتح على نفسه هذا الباب : ما النية من وراء هذا الزواج ؟ وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط .
> كما أن شيخي الحبيب : أحمد منصور آل سبالك أوصاني بالقول : طالب العلم يغلق على نفسه مثل هذا الباب _ يريد التعدد _.
> كما أوصي إخواني في الله بالقول : إذا رزقك الله تعالى زوجة صالحة فعض عليها بالنواجذ في زماننا هذا ، فالتجربة من واقع كثير من الإخوة اثبتت فشل مشروع التعدد في حياة كثير منهم ، بله يدمر حياته الأولى ويخسر كثيرا كثيرا، إلا من وفق والتوفيق في هذا عزيز.
> والله تعالى أعلم , بارك الله لنا في أزواجنا .


لكنك إذا أغلقت هذا الباب ! في مثل هذا الزمان ! من لهذه النسبة المخيفة من العوانس والمطلقات؟!!
ألسن يحتجن لمن يقوم عليهن ؟ ولمن يحميهن ؟ ولمن يطعمهن؟ ولمن يحفظهن من عبث العابثين؟!
ألسنا بحاجة لمجتمع متكامل ؟!! فاسأل سبالك ما هي الغاية من العلوم الشرعية؟!!
والله الموفق.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> من تمام حبي لزوجتي ، وتقديري لمشاعرها وأتعابها معي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ، فلن أقدم على التعدد ما حييت، و سنتي في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع خديجة .
> ثم ليسأل كل واحد منا أراد أن يفتح على نفسه هذا الباب : ما النية من وراء هذا الزواج ؟ وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط .
> كما أن شيخي الحبيب : أحمد منصور آل سبالك أوصاني بالقول : طالب العلم يغلق على نفسه مثل هذا الباب _ يريد التعدد _.
> كما أوصي إخواني في الله بالقول : إذا رزقك الله تعالى زوجة صالحة فعض عليها بالنواجذ في زماننا هذا ، فالتجربة من واقع كثير من الإخوة اثبتت فشل مشروع التعدد في حياة كثير منهم ، بله يدمر حياته الأولى ويخسر كثيرا كثيرا، إلا من وفق والتوفيق في هذا عزيز.
> والله تعالى أعلم , بارك الله لنا في أزواجنا .


بارك الله فيك ، على ماقلته، 
ثم ليسأل كل واحد منا أراد أن يفتح على نفسه هذا الباب : 
ما النية من وراء هذا الزواج ؟ وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط .
أللهم أصلح لنا ديننا و دنيانا و آخرتنا !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

دراسة تؤكد زواج الرجل بإمرأة ثانية يعود بالنفع على زوجته الأولى !!!



 (((  العلم يؤيد الدين  ))) :-

 أظهرت دراسة علمية جديدة قام بها كل من  فراين البرغ و براون سميث أن طبيعة تكوين الرجل تختلف عن المرأة فالرجل  بطبعه يملّ من العلاقة الزوجيه بعد فترة ويصيب العلاقة نوع من الفتور ولكن  اذا ارتبط الرجل بإمرأة أخرى فإنه يشتاق الى زوجته الأولى ويعود النشاط الى  العلاقة بينهما ،بينما المرأة بطبيعتها تكتفي برجل واحد وقد شبّه العالمان  هذه الحالة بمن يأكل طعاما واحدا لفترة طويلة فإنه يملّ من هذ الطعام ولكن  إذا قام بتغيير نوع الطعام فإنه يشتاق مرة أخرى للطعام الأول، وقد أظهرت  الدراسة على أكثر من سبعمائة حالة أن الرجل المتزوج من أكثر من امرأة واحدة  تكون علاقتة الزوجية بزوجته الأولى أكثر نشاطا من الرجل المتزوج بإمرأة  واحدة فقط وأفاد العالمان بأن زواج الرجل بإمرأة ثانية يعود بالنفع على  زوجته الأولى.




منقول من إميلي

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

الله المستعان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الله المستعان


الستر الأخير المحذوف نقلته وفي النفس منه شيء ... أحسن المشرفون بحذفه لأن لا علاقة له بموضوعنا ... جزاهم الله خيراً 
لذلك ... تبقى الدراسة واضحة يا أخت طويلبة العلم دون الإضافة المحذوفة ... : )

صدق المشرفون

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بارك الله فيهم - مجلس المشرفين - / 
لنا فيهم الثقة، 
ولكل إمرأة عاقلة مؤمنة أن لا تعترض على حكم الله وسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
أعاننا الله على إتباع سواء السبيل، 

ومعذرة مرة أخرى / عسى أن لا تُحذف هذه أيضا.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

من يستطيع ان يتزوج بزوجة واحدة هذه الايام؟

----------


## عودة الفرسان

> ثم ليسأل كل واحد منا أراد أن يفتح على نفسه هذا الباب : ما النية من وراء هذا الزواج ؟ وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط .
> كما أن شيخي الحبيب : أحمد منصور آل سبالك أوصاني بالقول : طالب العلم يغلق على نفسه مثل هذا الباب _ يريد التعدد _.
> كما أوصي إخواني في الله بالقول : إذا رزقك الله تعالى زوجة صالحة فعض عليها بالنواجذ في زماننا هذا ، فالتجربة من واقع كثير من الإخوة اثبتت فشل مشروع التعدد في حياة كثير منهم ، بله يدمر حياته الأولى ويخسر كثيرا كثيرا، إلا من وفق والتوفيق في هذا عزيز.


كلام عاطفي بحث لا ينبغي  ان يجعل في مقابلة النصوص الشرعية.. التعدد أمر شرعه الحكيم العليم الرحيم بخلقه .. لم يشرعه عبثا .. فالمطلوب من المسلم التسليم لأوامر ربه كلها وإن كان فيها نوع من مشقة
تعاني نساء كثيرات من مسألة رغبة الأزواج  في التزوج من ثانية او ثالثة.. وتعاني نساء أكثر من عدم تيسر الزواج لأن أخواتهن المتزوجات يرفضن فكرة التعدد .. حين تقبل المؤمنة برجل متزوج لا يعني ذلك أنها مجرمة تأخذ حق غيرها أو أن تكون عانسا أو قبيحة الشكل.. من النساء من تقبل ذلك على ما آتاها الله من مال وجمال ليس لقلة الذكور وإنما لقلة الصالحين من الرجال



> وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط


 لعلك تقصد ما يعمد إليه الفسقة من أهل البلدان المترفة من ( مسيار  ومصياف   .. إلخ من أنواع المتعة المحرمة) للعبث باعراض العفيفات الغافلات من بنات فقراء المسلمين.. لأن  الاستمتاع كما لا يخفاك أحد أهم الاسباب التي تدفع للزواج .. وذكره في القرآن لم يأت على سبيل الذم

وكلامي هنا ليس تحريضا على التعدد..لأن ليس كل الناس أهل لذلك.. لكن بالمقابل لا ننكر على من أتى أمرا أحله الله  له

لكني أتكلم انطلاقا من وقائع شهدتها لأناس من أهل الاستقامة .. يتقدم الواحد لخطبة امرأة  ثم يفاجؤ برفض زوجته..لتستمر علاقته بالثانية دون زواج في انتظار قبول الاولى  التي تشترط فراقها في مقابل زواجه.. لا لشئ إلا لما تراكم في مخيلتها عن العار الذي يلحقها إن رضيت بزواجه في مجتمع أدمن  مشاهدة المسلسلات التركية والمكسيكية لدرجة أثرت في عادات وسلوكيات افراده

المطلوب أن نكون أكثر انسياقا لأحكام الله.. وأن يتميز أهل الاستقامة عن العامة في الانقياد للشرع

افترض الله للولاة حقوقا على شعوبهم.. قد تجد في قلبك من البغض والكره له ما لا يعلمه إلا الله بسبب جوره وفسقه.. لكنك تسمع وتطيع لأمر الله وأمر رسوله رغم أن ذلك يثقل عليك

----------


## عودة الفرسان

> من يستطيع ان يتزوج بزوجة واحدة هذه الايام؟


ربك سمى نفسه الرزاق
سله يعطك
الحصول على زوجة في متناول كل واحد.. لكن الحصول على زوجة صالحة لا يكون إلا لمن وفقه الله 
فالأمر يحتاج إلى نية صحيحة وإخلاص وإلحاح شديد على الله بالمسألة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> من تمام حبي لزوجتي ، وتقديري لمشاعرها وأتعابها معي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ، فلن أقدم على التعدد ما حييت، و سنتي في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع خديجة .
> ثم ليسأل كل واحد منا أراد أن يفتح على نفسه هذا الباب : ما النية من وراء هذا الزواج ؟ وبئس النية ما كان لأجل المتعة وفقط .
> كما أن شيخي الحبيب : أحمد منصور آل سبالك أوصاني بالقول : طالب العلم يغلق على نفسه مثل هذا الباب _ يريد التعدد _.
> كما أوصي إخواني في الله بالقول : إذا رزقك الله تعالى زوجة صالحة فعض عليها بالنواجذ في زماننا هذا ، فالتجربة من واقع كثير من الإخوة اثبتت فشل مشروع التعدد في حياة كثير منهم ، بله يدمر حياته الأولى ويخسر كثيرا كثيرا، إلا من وفق والتوفيق في هذا عزيز.
> والله تعالى أعلم , بارك الله لنا في أزواجنا .


وفقك الله لكل خير ، ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .
جعل الله زوجتك قرة عين لك في الدنيا والآخرة ، وجعلك لها قرة عين في الدنيا والآخرة .
أسأل الله ان يجمعكما في الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> من يستطيع ان يتزوج بزوجة واحدة هذه الايام؟


نحن عندنا العكس ، من يستطيع أن يتزوج زوجة ثانية  :Smile:   في هذه الأيام ؟
الأصل واحدة والتعدد هو الحالة الخاصة .
إذا كان الرجل سعيدا في حياته مع زوجته ، لماذا التعدد ؟؟؟ 
بوركتم .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ربك سمى نفسه الرزاق
> سله يعطك
> الحصول على زوجة في متناول كل واحد.. لكن الحصول على زوجة صالحة لا يكون إلا لمن وفقه الله 
> فالأمر يحتاج إلى نية صحيحة وإخلاص وإلحاح شديد على الله بالمسألة


صح ، والله صح ، لا فض فوك 
( وحتى العكس صحيح )

----------


## أبوالوليد اليعقوبي

للإخوة المعترضين والإخوة المعترضات اتقوا الله ولا تبغضوا -ولا أقول لا تحرموا- ما أحل الله .
واحد من الإخوة يقول إن كان التعدد للمتعة فبئس العمل .أقول له : *أنى لك هذا ؟* /اتق الله/.
هل تود أن يبحث الرجل عن متعته في الحرام؟ يقول أهل العلم :كلما زادت عفة الرجل زادت حاجته إلى النساء .

----------


## الحافظة

نفع الله بكم جميعا ورزقكم ربي سعادة وراحة وأمن الداريين 
في هذا الموضوع نريد تحقيق بعض الأمور  
الأول : التسليم بأمر الله برضا تام دون اعتراض أو كره لحكمه سبحانه أو حتى ضيق نفس والعياذ بالله ، لأنه سبحانه رحيم بعباده جميعا وأعلم بما فيه صلاحهم وهو من شرع للزوج هذا الأمر دون تقييد سوى العدل . 
الثاني : الغيرة موجودة لا ينكرها أحد ولكن لها حد فلابد للزوجة الأولى أن تتقي الله في زوجها وأبناءها إن أراد الزواج بأخرى فلا تهجره أو تطلب الطلاق أو تضره وتضر الزوجة الثانية أو حتى تقصر في حق من حقوقه . 
الثالث : وأعلم أنه صعب ولا يمكن أن نجده إلا فيمن سمت نفوسهن إلى الفردوس الأعلى ولم يعلقن أنفسهن بحطام الدنيا الفانية وهو أن تشجعي زوجك على ذلك إن وجدتي فيه أنه قادر على العدل ( تذكري من للعانسات وللمطلقات وللأرامل ، اجلسي مع نفسك تصوري حالهن ومعاناتهن إلا من رحم الله ) ولا أنسى قول أم أمريكية مسيحية لإبنتها المسلمة عندما رأت أخلاق زوج ابنتها قالت لها لو كنت مكانك لتمنيت أن تشاركني هذا الرجل الخلوق القوي الإيمان ثانية وثالثة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ألم يبدأ الله ب"مثنى وثلاث ..." ..... كأنها أصل :  ) 
وبعد ذلك " فواحدة " ؟؟؟

فذلكم - رحمني الله وإياكم وأسعدنا في الدارين -مليئٌ  بالحكم والفوائد والدرر  

وفقنا الله جميعاً لكل خيرٍ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ليست الأولى بأحق من الثانية

ليست الأولى بأحق من الثانية

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ( تذكري من للعانسات وللمطلقات وللأرامل ، اجلسي مع نفسك تصوري حالهن ومعاناتهن إلا من رحم الله ) ولا أنسى قول أم أمريكية مسيحية لإبنتها المسلمة عندما رأت أخلاق زوج ابنتها قالت لها لو كنت مكانك لتمنيت أن تشاركني هذا الرجل الخلوق القوي الإيمان ثانية وثالثة .


كثيرا ما نرى الذي يريد التعدد يتزوج امرأة في عمر ابنته أو حفيذته ، ويترك التي فاتها قطار الزواج ، وهذه النسبة مرتفعة ، فلا يكون بذلك قد أفاد المجتمع بشيء .
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
طبعا لله حكمة في ما شرعه ، سبحانه وتعالى ، ولا اعتراض على ما شرعه ، وعلينا التسليم بما جاء به ، هذا لا نقاش فيه ، فقط أحببت أن أجعل سطرا تحت الظاهرة التي اشرت إليها
حينما يعدد الرجل ، فمن يختار ؟ العانس أو الصغيرة ؟.
المجتمع والواقع يجيب
شكرا لكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من أبواب الخير :

اقترح على من يمكنه التعدد مادياً ومعنوياً أو هو مقبلٌ على التعدد أن يتزوج العوانس، الأرامل، المطلقات ولو يكبرنه سناً - وأي شيءٍ في ذلك ؟ -  ... 
ففي ذلك أجرٌ وخيرٌ عظيم في الدنيا والآخرة

والله أعلم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> من أبواب الخير :
> 
> اقترح على من يمكنه التعدد مادياً ومعنوياً أو هو مقبلٌ على التعدد أن يتزوج العوانس، الأرامل، المطلقات ولو يكبرنه سناً - وأي شيءٍ في ذلك ؟ - ... 
> ففي ذلك أجرٌ وخيرٌ عظيم في الدنيا والآخرة
> 
> والله أعلم


والله سيكون خير كثير ، وينصلح المجتمع .
ويؤجر على  ذلك .
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## الحافظة

> كثيرا ما نرى الذي يريد التعدد يتزوج امرأة في عمر ابنته أو حفيذته ، ويترك التي فاتها قطار الزواج ، وهذه النسبة مرتفعة ، فلا يكون بذلك قد أفاد المجتمع بشيء .


أختي الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة الرجل حر فيمن يختار أو يتزوج وله الأجر بحسب نيته ولكن بالتأكيد إن أراد الأجر والثواب العظيم ففي الأرامل والمطلقات والعوانس وقد قرأت مقالا لأخ بارك الله فيه أعجبني وأود أن أضعه بين أيديكم يقول :

وقد بلغ قدر المرأة ومكانتها في الإسلام وعدم تهميش حقها أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا إذا ترملت امرأة الغازي في سبيل الله أوطلّقت امرأة لا يدعونها هكذا معطلة؟

بل كانوا يسارعون إلى الزواج منها بغية كفالتها وصيانتها وكسب الثواب من الله عز وجل حتى إن إحداهن لم تمكث أرملة إلاّ ليالي حيث كانت ذات حمل فمات زوجها فوضعت حملها وانقضت عدتها بوضعها حملها فتزوجها أحد الصحابة رضي الله عنه، وكان شاباً. والقصة في الصحيحين.

فيا له من مجتمع ضرب أروع الأمثلة وأزكاها في صورة من صور التكافل الاجتماعي والتراحم الذي قل أن تجد له نظيراً فماذا هي يا تُرى نظرة البعض إلى مثل هذه المرأة إذا كانت في عصرنا؟ هل سيقدرون لها موقفها هذا المُتعقل أم سينالون منها بألسنتهم الحداد التي لم يكد يسلم منها أحد إلا من رحم الله.

وأختتم هذا المقال الذي أسأل الله عزّ وجل أن يكون خالصاً لوجهه الكريم وأن ينفع به من شاء من عباده ببعض فوائد الزواج من (الأرملة، والمطلقة، والعانس وكبيرة السن):

1 فضل الزواج من الأرملة:

فيه فضائل كثيرة منها: أن في الزواج بها طريقاً لكفالة يتيمها إن كانت ذات ابن أو بنت وفي فضل كفالة اليتيم يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم «أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة كهذا وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى، وفرّجَ بينهما» رواه البخاري. ومن فضائل ذلك نيل أجر السعي على الأرملة والمسكين فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه

وسلم «الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين، كالمجاهد في سبيل الله وأحسبه قال وكالقائم الذي لا يفتر، وكالصائم ا لذي لا يُفطر» متفق عليه. ومن ظريف ورائع ما يُذكر في ذلك أني أعرف أخاً مصرياً ذا دخل متواضع متزوج بزوجتين وزاد ثالثة أرملة ذات خمسة أيتام بغية كفالتهم ورعايتهم لنيل الأجر من الله تبارك وتعالى، وتتساءل حينها إذاكان هذا هو فعل من كان ذا دخل محدود وظروف قد تكون صعبة، فأين هم الميسورون والمُنعم عليهم من هذا الفضل العظيم؟ لا أقول فنيت مجتمعاتنا من الخير ولكن ما زلنا بحاجة إلى الكثير من التكافل وشعور بعضنا ببعض.



2 ومن فوائد الزواج بالمطلقة و العانس وكبيرة السن 

تلك الإنسانة التي هي كما ذكرت قد تكون في يوم من الأيام أختي أو أختك أو ابنتي أو ابنتك والتي لها الحق في أن تعيش كما نعيش وتنعم كما ننعم، والتي في كثير من الأحيان قد تكون مظلومة وليس بالدرجة الأولى يكون الخلل والتقصير منها، وأولاً وأخيراً إنما طلقت بقدر الله تعالى.

فمن فوائد الزواج بها أنها تكون ذات عقل وتجربة ناضجة فقد خاضت تجربة تكون في الغالب قد استفادت منها، فتأتي لتفتح مع نفسها صفحة مشرقة، لتعيش حياة جديدة رشيدة ولتكون أحرص ما يكون للعمل على تفادي ما قد يعكر صفو أوانقطاع حياتها الزوجية وهذا النوع من النساء هي أحرص ما يكون على التمسك بالزوج و الحرص عليه والسعي إلى الإحسان إليه والحذر من كل ما قد يغضبه.

انتهى كلامه ..

أسأل الله لي ولك أختي الفاضلة سعادة وأمن وراحة الداريين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أختي الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة الرجل حر فيمن يختار أو يتزوج وله الأجر بحسب نيته ولكن بالتأكيد إن أراد الأجر والثواب العظيم ففي الأرامل والمطلقات والعوانس وقد قرأت مقالا لأخ بارك الله فيه أعجبني وأود أن أضعه بين أيديكم يقول :
> 
> وقد بلغ قدر المرأة ومكانتها في الإسلام وعدم تهميش حقها أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا إذا ترملت امرأة الغازي في سبيل الله أوطلّقت امرأة لا يدعونها هكذا معطلة؟
> 
> بل كانوا يسارعون إلى الزواج منها بغية كفالتها وصيانتها وكسب الثواب من الله عز وجل حتى إن إحداهن لم تمكث أرملة إلاّ ليالي حيث كانت ذات حمل فمات زوجها فوضعت حملها وانقضت عدتها بوضعها حملها فتزوجها أحد الصحابة رضي الله عنه، وكان شاباً. والقصة في الصحيحين.
> 
> فيا له من مجتمع ضرب أروع الأمثلة وأزكاها في صورة من صور التكافل الاجتماعي والتراحم الذي قل أن تجد له نظيراً فماذا هي يا تُرى نظرة البعض إلى مثل هذه المرأة إذا كانت في عصرنا؟ هل سيقدرون لها موقفها هذا المُتعقل أم سينالون منها بألسنتهم الحداد التي لم يكد يسلم منها أحد إلا من رحم الله.
> 
> وأختتم هذا المقال الذي أسأل الله عزّ وجل أن يكون خالصاً لوجهه الكريم وأن ينفع به من شاء من عباده ببعض فوائد الزواج من (الأرملة، والمطلقة، والعانس وكبيرة السن):
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

الإخوة الأفاضل حياكم الله تعالى جميعا : أما بعد :
غفر الله تعالى لكل من فهم من كلامي - العاطفي على حد قول أحد الإخوة - أنه مصادمة للنصوص أو أنه فيه ما فيه من التثريب على من أقدم على هذا الأمر ، وإنما القصد مما مضى : 
1: بالتتبع والإستقراء لمئات الحالات من التعدد ، وجدت أنها -إلا ما رحم الله- قد باءت بالفشل . وأن الندم يعتصر كثيرا من الإخوة الذين قاموا بهذا الأمر .
2: أن أمر التعدد في زماننا هذا أصبح مشغلة لقلب الرجل عن ما هو أجدر به وأولى ، يضيع الرجل بين أمر الزوجة الأولى والثانية ، وتعظم الكارثة إن كانت هناك ثالثة ، أما الرابعة فلا تعليق. 
3: نصيحة الشيخ سبالك - وليس كما عرَّض به أحدهم بالقول - اسأل سبالك - تُحمل على من حمل هم هذه الأمة من طلبة العلم وأهل الجهاد وغيرهم ممن قد تكون الأولى في حقهم متعبة فضلا عن الثانية , ولك في شيخ الإسلام خير دليل . أما إن كنت من الدهماء فلك في اربعة خير من ثلاثة ، ولك في ثلاثة خير من اثنتين ، ولك في اثنتين خير من واحدة ، ثم ابكي على همتك .
4: نعم أخية ، وهذا ما أتعبد الله به ، أن كل تعدد بلا نية لله تعالى خالصة يريد بها ستر عانس وإن كانت ذميمة أو تكفل بحال امرأة أرملة قهرها الزمان ، وغير ذلك من النيات ، فزواجه في زماننا هذا مَتْعَبة مَثْقَلة .
5: ولكل عانس أو أخت لم يقدر لها الله تعالى الزواج أنصحك بما قاله بهلول لهارون الرشيد فقال ولكِ أقول : أيتذكرك الله وينساني ، نعم أيتذكر الله تعالى كل أخت متزوجة وينساك أنت ، 
فصبرا جميلا والله يفتح عليك من حيث لا تحتسبين ، واحذري من زواج غاية ما في أنك تمثلين له رغبة وشهوة فقط ، فلا تجعلي نفسك آلة في يد من هذه هي همته . والله الموفق لكل خير .
ثم للإخوة أن يتسألوا : ما حكم التعدد أصالة ؟ 
وفقنا الله تعالى .

----------


## الحافظة

> الإخوة الأفاضل حياكم الله تعالى جميعا : أما بعد :
> غفر الله تعالى لكل من فهم من كلامي - العاطفي على حد قول أحد الإخوة - أنه مصادمة للنصوص أو أنه فيه ما فيه من التثريب على من أقدم على هذا الأمر ، وإنما القصد مما مضى : 
> 1: بالتتبع والإستقراء لمئات الحالات من التعدد ، وجدت أنها -إلا ما رحم الله- قد باءت بالفشل . وأن الندم يعتصر كثيرا من الإخوة الذين قاموا بهذا الأمر .
> 2: أن أمر التعدد في زماننا هذا أصبح مشغلة لقلب الرجل عن ما هو أجدر به وأولى ، يضيع الرجل بين أمر الزوجة الأولى والثانية ، وتعظم الكارثة إن كانت هناك ثالثة ، أما الرابعة فلا تعليق.
> 
>   في أنك تمثلين له رغبة وشهوة فقط ، فلا تجعلي نفسك آلة في يد من هذه هي همته . والله الموفق لكل خير .
> ثم للإخوة أن يتسألوا : ما حكم التعدد أصالة ؟ 
> وفقنا الله تعالى .


بارك الله فيك و أجد أن ماكتبتم مجرد وجهة نظر ولا يصح أن نعمم على مسألة ما لمجرد أن فئة لمتوفق فيه فأنت ما التفت الى من وفق في التعدد بسبب النظرة السلبية لهذا الأمر 

أما العانس أو المطلقة أو الأرملة فهي امرأة ذكية لن ترمي نفسها لأي شخص قبل الاستخارة والاستشارة والتوكل على الله .

أما قولكم أن التعدد مشغلة للرجل فلا أجد لذلك تفسيرا البتة

أما عن حكم التعدد فأي حكم ترجوه من الأخوة أن يخبروك به بعد قوله تعالى 
(( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُّبِينًا )) 

وفقنا الله الى مايحب ويرضى

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

الأخت الكريمة عساك لم تفهمي المقصود ، فتنبهي للتالي:
1: قلت : وجدت أنها -إلا ما رحم الله- قد باءت بالفشل.
2: قولك : أما العانس أو المطلقة أو الأرملة فهي امرأة ذكية لن ترمي نفسها لأي شخص قبل الاستخارة والاستشارة والتوكل على الله . 
أقول: ما محله من الإعراب في كلامي وما دخل هذه الكلمات في موضوعي ونصيحتي للأخوات غير المتزوجات ، وتنبه فلا تقولي عانس فإنه لا يليق بمقامهن.
3: قولك : أما قولكم أن التعدد مشغلة للرجل فلا أجد لذلك تفسيرا البتة. 
أقول :فتفسيره ما استثنيته بقولي:
من حَمل هَمَّ هذه الأمة من طلبة العلم وأهل الجهاد وغيرهم ممن قد تكون الأولى في حقهم متعبة فضلا عن الثانية.
4: أما قولك : أما عن حكم التعدد فأي حكم ترجوه من الأخوة أن يخبروك به بعد قوله تعالى 
(( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُّبِينًا )) .
الحمد لله أحفظ الأية ، والقصد من كلامي أن حال الإخوة أصبح يرثى له في الواجبات والفروض ، فما لي أراهم قد يتهاتفون في أمر مختلف فيه بين المباح و الإستحباب.
وفقنا الله أخيتي لكل ما يحب ويرضاه.

----------

